# Atlanta Racers



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Atlanta racers: Where do you guys/gals find your info on upcoming events/races?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

From Trish, of course: Southeastern Cycling


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Who's Trish? 

Im an intermediate rider.....Which of these would be appropriate? Or which group is new-guy friendly?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Newnan3 said:


> Thanks for the info! Who's Trish?
> 
> Im an intermediate rider.....Which of these would be appropriate? Or which group is new-guy friendly?


Trish runs SE Cycling. She is your font of knowledge for all things bicycle in Atlanta.

The Atlanta metro area has many, many group ride options. The most renowned are Tucker and Airport; on Sat and Sun resp.

If you want to join a team, there are lots of options. Participate in Airport during the Winter and you'll get to meet folks from all the different teams/clubs.


----------

